# One good stand...Three dead coyotes



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Called in five at one stand and killed these three before they got back to cover with my Bushmaster in .223


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

"NICE"! Shoot everyone of those stinkin', no good varmints that one can.
The only good 'yote is a dead 'yote!!!! What ever way you get rid of 
them -- power to you. Hrmmm, except using poisons! Let the government control people handle that.

Ima870man


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice triple! Keep it up.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

DOGKILLR, you did a fine job. Not every day you call in five, not every day you get three on one stand.
Ima870man, I wonder what it would be like to never hear the howls and yeps of a coyote in the morning, or ever see one mousing out in an open field again, or ever being able to call one in? 
Coyotes are one of Gods greatest creatures, I sure in the hell wouldn't want to kill the last one.


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

that is pretty good shooting. most we have gotten out of five was 2. good job! :beer:


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

GOOD JOB DOGKILLER!!! YOU ALL MUST HAVE MORE COYOTES OVER THERE THAN WE DO HERE AROUNG ROCKY MOUNT. ANYWAY WHAT IS A BUSHMASTER RIFLE???? TRYING TO SET ME UP A NEW RIFLE, OTHER THAN THE ROSSI. MIGHT NEED MORE THAN ONE SHOT. THINKING ABOUT A STEVENS MOD 200 IN THE .223. GOOD SHOOTING!!!!!


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

NCGMAN, the bushmaster is an AR15 set up for hunting. I bought the Varmintor in .223 it has a 24inch barrel. Gunsmith said it would perform a little better than the Predator with the 20 inch barrel. I don't know but it shoots pretty dang good for an auto. I used to carry my Encore in .243 but had plenty of missed opportunities when more than 1 coyote came in. I think if I had to do it again I would buy the Predator model though so I could swing it a little faster. I'll get my camera out tomorrow and post a picture of my setup so you can take a look at it.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats awesome! A triple! I am indeed jealous. I also agree with Danny B. I would never want the last coyote to be done for. That would be the end of hunitng my most worthy adversary. I wish coyotes numbered as deer or pheasants do. Anyway, Great job!

Jaybic


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Me too Jaybic, man I've been a deer hunter all of my life but the coyote hunting has got me now. A friend and I have a hunting lease here in NC and he just wants them gone because of deer hunting but I know thats not going to happen. Luckily for me not many people around have started hunting coyotes and they are asking me to come hunt their property after deer season. I can't hardly wait.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

NCGMAN, here is the picture of my Bushmaster rifle I told you about. I have a 6.5x20 Simmons on it that I had on another rifle I sold but might get me something a little better for Xmas. I couldn't make myself paint it so I found some really good tape and camoflaged it.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

That's not a good stand, that's a great stand! Congradulations!

I have that same Simmons scopes on one of my old calling rifles... love it! It's never given me any problems and has killed more coyotes than most out there, use what works! My new rig has a Leupold on it and I cannot dispute the clarity difference, use what works best for you!


----------



## Coyote Kid (Nov 24, 2006)

That is AWSOME!! Im new to the sport and im tyring to figure out what a stand is.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

A stand is where you decide to set up and call from.  That's all.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Had a stand like that a month ago, had 3 dogs all coming at once, missed all 3 because I couldn't decide which one to take first..Needless to say I was alone, new at the sport ...using electronics..group howl..and all of a sudden they were ******... and coming like mad dogs. My first shot missed and they broke like ping-pong-balls inside of a vacuum. I stood there like a kid that had his candy taken away abruptly. 
I learned (later) my scope was off 6 inches... to the right.... at 55 yards. My first shot at one of the dogs was at 155 yds. I must have been off by 2 feet or more at that distance. Never again! I know where they sleep...hehehehe...I'll be back.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

NCGMAN said:


> GOOD JOB DOGKILLER!!! YOU ALL MUST HAVE MORE COYOTES OVER THERE THAN WE DO HERE AROUNG ROCKY MOUNT. ANYWAY WHAT IS A BUSHMASTER RIFLE???? TRYING TO SET ME UP A NEW RIFLE, OTHER THAN THE ROSSI. MIGHT NEED MORE THAN ONE SHOT. THINKING ABOUT A STEVENS MOD 200 IN THE .223. GOOD SHOOTING!!!!!


i just bought the mod. 200 in .223 and absolutly love, it shoots great. it probably has to be one of the greatest deals in rifles.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Doc 223, when you have 3 come in all at the same time, just pick the easist one lol. Hey, one is better then none. 
Most guys that get triples and more, the coyotes are coming in one or two at a time. 
I don't know what DOGKILLRs case was, but all five probably didn't all come in at once, I think that would be called a Chinese fire drill. :wink:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Danny, all 5 came in at one time. I couldn't believe my eyes. But you are right, I just picked out the closest one and started shooting. After the first shot, two ran left and two ran right. I went for the two going left in front of me. I shot the second one when he stopped to look back and the other while on the move. He wasn't flat out running just galloping away.


----------

